# new to blu rays...what films are good to view



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

got a blu ray player the other day..still dont any films lol

can anyone reccomend anything thats a good first buy to demo the player


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Planet Earth boxset is right up there as being awesome IMO
Dark Knight for another
New Star Trek film is good too in HD.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

i find that films that feature a lot of CGI look a lot better (or rather, more noticably better) than ones that dont have any in it (although that being said they do still look crisper obv.)

so get something CGI ordered a recent war epic or sci-fi flick or something (star trek 2009???)

EDIT

dark knight is a SHOUT!!!


----------



## BiffTannon (Oct 12, 2009)

Agree with dark knight.

I watched public enemies yesterday and it was bloody phenomenal. of course you need a home cinema to match the quality picture or else the whole experience is flawed.

The colour in public enemies is great - the level of detail is pretty astounding.

Although a crap film, Avatar would be good to watch on blu ray when it is out.


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

theres a thread in the FILMS zone with all the best blurays


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

Transformers, awesome.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

wait a week for UP to come out, top film :thumb:

superset £18 http://www.zavvi.com/blu-ray/up-superset-2-disc-blu-ray/dvd-and-digital-copy/10071758.html


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

buckas said:


> wait a week for UP to come out, top film :thumb:


+1!

Han**** is good on Blu Ray too :thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Apocalypse Now..


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Brilliant one is...Iron Man. 
Awesome in high def:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

30 Days Of Night [Blu-ray] [2007]: Amazon.co.uk: Manu Bennett, Josh Hartnett, Joel Tobeck, Melissa George, Danny Huston, Mark Rendall, Mark Junior Boone, Ben Foster, David Slade: DVD


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Apocalypto (blooming awesome)
Iron Man (amazing with surround sound as well)
Transformers (very impressive - but I couldn't stand the film itself)

Planet Earth (absolutely brilliant - if that's your cup of tea and you don't mind seeing a documentary on animals)


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

Iron Man
Transformers
Planet Earth
Dark Knight
Band of Brothers
Baraka


are the most spectacular so far in my (small) collection.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

ip man 7 squid amazon i think, subtitled but i liked the taking on 10 men scene, kung fu and all that, wah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Bourne Trilogy
Matrix Trilogy
Dark Knight
Star Trek
Transformers 1 & 2
Terminator Salvation
Band Of Brothers


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dark Knight
I Am Legend
Transformers


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

District 9 too


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

can you get any porn on blu ray yet?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Deniance said:


> can you get any porn on blu ray yet?


yes you can just use Google its not that difficult to do a search.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

powelly said:


> Transformers, awesome.


That's the kind of film I'd consider for Bluray.

Don't see the point in watching a comedy or drama on it but a big visually stunning film like Transformers 1 & 2 would make use of the extra clarity.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> That's the kind of film I'd consider for Bluray.
> 
> Don't see the point in watching a comedy or drama on it but a big visually stunning film like Transformers 1 & 2 would make use of the extra clarity.


what ?

you dont see the point in anything other than big popcorn movie nonsense for blu ray releases :lol: dear lord.have you even seen blade runner on blu ray ? man on fire,braveheart,gattaca,A Passage to India,moon.christ even cool hand luke is lovely on blu.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

ermm... i'm slighly ashamed of what i'm going to say here, but my excuse is that it was the film that made my wife accept Blu-Ray, and so allowed me to keep my PS3 

....are we ready....



Mamma Mia 

Thats right, that dodgey film with Brosnon singing like a cat being murdered.
By heck, that island and the water never looked so good!

Anyway, enough of me and my feminine side... anything animated will look great! :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

bjarvis2785 said:


> ermm... i'm slighly ashamed of what i'm going to say here, but my excuse is that it was the film that made my wife accept Blu-Ray, and so allowed me to keep my PS3
> 
> ....are we ready....
> 
> ...


i got that free with my blu ray player and gave it away before opening it lol.i must admit if i still had it i would have opened and watched it by now :lol:


----------



## AmoB (Aug 4, 2009)

I am Legend is good on blu-ray. Good combination of action shots, city scenes and CGI - and great sound quality. Love the opening sequence!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Whats Speed Racer like?

Dark Knight and the Bournes are great aswell as the both Transformers (thats as far as my collection goes lol)


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

The Fall - probably not like anything you have seen before, but wonderfully acted and the visuals are AMAZING!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> That's the kind of film I'd consider for Bluray.
> 
> Don't see the point in watching a comedy or drama on it but a big visually stunning film like Transformers 1 & 2 would make use of the extra clarity.


The clarity on some of the films over the DVD release is excellent. Just because it hasn't got loads of special effects doesn't mean it isn't worth it for HD.


----------



## G style (Nov 14, 2007)

Iron man.
Dark night.
Batman begins.
Transformers 1 + 2.
Terminator salvation.
The watchmen.
Wall.E (Sorry but its great in blu ray)
Kung fu panda.

If any body is thikig of buying any of the above...If you spend £40 at the hut you can get £4 off its also free delivey use the code CLEAR 4 (not sure if there is a space or not i.e CLEAR4 or CLEAR 4 try both). Just thought i would let you guys know also if your a member of a cashback site like i am you can gat a % back...If any of you guys want to i can send you a link to the one i use and its free to join and you can get cashback at loads of different places. Drop me a p.m and i will send you a link to your e-mail.


----------

